# First Serious Road Biles



## pmounce (Apr 5, 2011)

After lurking for a bit and doing a lot of research, I have come down to the following choices:

1- Jamis Xenith Endura 2 Apex (not easy to find)
2- Cannondale Synapse Carbon 6 Apex (easily available locally)
3- Specialized Roubaix Elite SL2 Apex (easily available locally)
4- Lightspeed M1 Apex 

Obviously, the common denominator is the SRAM Apex. The prices are also around $1900-$2100. I like the SRAM because of the dedicated shift lever, but am open to the Shimano 105 as well...

My current ride is a Marin Corte Madera hybrid with a triple-crank, while my wife is on a similar bike. I like the idea of the Apex because the lowest gear is closest to what we currently have w/o going to a triple, which begins to limit our choices in this price range.

On top of this, a friend is seriously recommending only going with bikes that have the Shimano Ultegra set, which really jacks up the price.

I have been able to ride both the Specialized and the Cannondale, and honestly could not tell much if any of a difference on the short amount of time I was able to be on them. 

To get an idea of what we will use them for, we have been doing 40 mile rides recently (Burbank to Santa Monica, Buelllton to Lompoc, Burbank to South Pasadena via La Canada) with ascents of about 2000ft. We have a 60 mile charity ride coming up in May, and I would like to work up to a century by the end of summer.

Any thoughts would be appreciated, as I am rapidly hitting information overload!

Also, recommendations for other rides would be appreciated...

Thanks for your help,

-Paul


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

No need to face information overload. The solution is simple:

Buy the bike that fits, that looks the nicest, and that's within your price range.

That's all there is to it. All of the bikes you list above would work just fine for you. Although I would stay away from the Litespeed, as there has been a lot of ruckus lately about their customer service issues:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&....com+American+Bicycle+Group+warranty+problems


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm a big fan for 2 & 3 but I would buy the one that fits the best


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I vote for 2 or 3 too. Get it from a local shop that you can build a relationship with and that offers a good service plan.


----------



## bored117 (Apr 6, 2011)

I vote for 1 first. 2 next then 3 after that. Never test rode 4 so can't comment.


----------

